
Mystery Russian satellite's behaviour raises alarm in US - willvarfar
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-45194333
======
madeuptempacct
The initial source is here:
[https://www.state.gov/t/avc/rls/285128.htm](https://www.state.gov/t/avc/rls/285128.htm)

It says NOTHING about how the behavior is unusual and why it raises concerns.
Would be interesting if they gave at least some information.

~~~
craftyguy
Slow news day for BBC?

